# Beauty is Skin Deep - A Dark Eldar Log



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, poor depth of field on the rear view, so I'll rectify that at some point in the week. That fellow up there is the first finished model in the soon-to-be-feared Kabal of the Split Vein. I'm going to apply gloss varnish to the eyes after touching them up a little, although not sure if I should varnish the flames. Any ideas?

Battleforce, Razorwing Jetfighter and Raider in the post, first class.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Better pictures, and a few minor painting adjustments on the tabard and the soul trap. Doing a tournament on the 8th with some friends, bringing the following list:

Archon with Huskblade, Soul Trap, Combat Drugs, Blast Pistol and Shadowfield

10 Kabalite Warriors with Blaster, Splinter Cannon and Sybarite in Raider with Splinter Racks and Shock Prow
9 Wyches with Haywire Grenades, Hydra Gauntlets and Hekatrix with Agonizer in Raider with Shock Prow
5 Kabalite Warriors with Blaster

3 Reaver Jetbikes with Heat Lance and Cluster Caltrops

Voidraven Bomber with Flickerfields

Aegis Defence Line with Quad Gun

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Battleforce, Raider and Razorwing arrived today, I've got started and built 5 Wyches and a Raider this evening.

Rejigged the army list and upped the points level of the tournament to 1250:

*HQ:*
*Archon* with Blast Pistol, Shadowfield, Soul Trap, Huskblade and Combat Drugs

*ELITES:*
*5 Kabalite Trueborn* with Blasters in Venom with additional Splinter Cannon and Night Shields

*TROOPS:*
*10 Kabalite Warriors* with Splinter Cannon and Blaster in Raider with Night Shields and Splinter Racks
*9 Wyches* with Hydra Gauntlets, Haywire Grenades and Hekatrix with Agonizer and Phantasm Grenade Launcher in Raider with Night Shields
*5 Kabalite Warriors* in Venom with additional Splinter Cannon and Night Shields

*FAST ATTACK:*
*3 Reaver Jetbikes* with Heat Lance

*HEAVY SUPPORT:*
*Razorwing Jetfighter* with Flickerfields and Splinter Cannon

*FORTIFICATIONS:*
*Aegis Defence Line* with Quad-Gun

Playing against Chaos, Tyranids, and either Eldar/Imperial Guard/Tau, so the flyer problem won't be particularly overbearing - there's a single Night Scythe, which a Quad-Gun can usually handle, and a Vendetta, which will assuredly bring down my Razorwing should the Razorwing enter first, but between the Quad-Gun and the Razorwing's Dark Lances I should be able to bring it down.

Not sure whether to use Duke Sliscus instead of an Archon, bring the Warriors down to 9-man and put the Wyches up to 10-man.

Midnight


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Stunning work, I love it! Haven't seen any Dark Eldar on here for awhile. Loads of people seemed to bought them, then when it got to painting realised "Ahh shit, this is hard!". You've done a great job!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the color scheme and the execution on the armor--good edge highlighting. That you've painted the cloak exactly the same as the armor makes them a bit hard to differentiate, though: I'd be tempted to work some gray highlights into the cloth on the raised folds, or something to make it look different than the armor. The Huskblade also feels a bit too bright compared to the model, I feel, but that's just a personal stance. You've still done a striking paint job worth being proud of.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

College ended earlier than anticipated, so what would any good student do? Why, drop by GW, buy yet more Kabalite Warriors, and take the first train home to slave in the Split Vein's weapon shops!

A little trivia piece I'm considering is naming my characters - the Archon will be Archon Korlione, and the Sybarites will be equally blatant rip-offs of the well-known film.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sadly, just more pictures of grey plastic at the moment, but I've actually posted something vaguely interesting this time!

Behold, Trueborn with Blasters:









































The custom Blasters are made from Splinter Rifles spliced with Blast Pistols, and are amazingly easy to make. They could look better, but I think they'll do the job admirably.

A pair of Venoms in the post to make the army entirely mechanised. All hail the relic of 5th edition!

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I like the color scheme and the execution on the armor--good edge highlighting. That you've painted the cloak exactly the same as the armor makes them a bit hard to differentiate, though: I'd be tempted to work some gray highlights into the cloth on the raised folds, or something to make it look different than the armor. The Huskblade also feels a bit too bright compared to the model, I feel, but that's just a personal stance. You've still done a striking paint job worth being proud of.


I wasn't so sure at first, but I took the plunge and went for adding an extra colour in a cold, purple-red. I also started painting on the mountain of grey plastic I've got on the table at the moment, hoping to get everything at least edge highlighted for Saturday's tournament. Unfortunately, camera's at work and sunlight's deteriorating here in Lincolnshire, so poor camera photos with flash. Still, you get the gist:

















The pattern's supposed to look like thorns, but my brushwork's not quite that fine yet 











































Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty sure I'll end up needing some replacement hands and eyes before I'm through with all this edge highlighting.









Flying Dark Lances can only ever be a good thing.

Midnight


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ergh edge highlighting is indeed a horrible horrible thing to do but on the upside it looks great!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Dark Eldar, the only respectable Eldar!

I think your army is looking awesome, so far. I really like the green edging on the black background. The lord looks like a badass, as well. I don't know what any of his gear does, but it seems quite menacing.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> I think your army is looking awesome, so far. I really like the green edging on the black background. The lord looks like a badass, as well. I don't know what any of his gear does, but it seems quite menacing.


Kills people, rather horribly. He's a challenge machine (5 attacks at WS7 I7 with an AP2 Instant Death weapon, when he kills an IC or MC he doubles his strength on a LD check, 2+ invulnerable save that is removed when he fails it, Str8 AP2 Lance Pistol).

Thanks for the comments.

Midnight


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Your guys look criminally insane :grin: Keep on!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lemmy1916 said:


> criminally insane


k:

Thanks man!

Midnight


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Great edge highlights on the flier. Having only just finished a Heldrake, you have my commiserations (trim, edge highlighting, whatever. Both fliers have a bunch of it, whichever "it" it is)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Great edge highlights on the flier. Having only just finished a Heldrake, you have my commiserations (trim, edge highlighting, whatever. Both fliers have a bunch of it, whichever "it" it is)


I feel worse for you, to be honest - it's optional on Dark Eldar, on the Heldrake it's either paint the edges or take a Dremmel to it! Although I suppose it'd be nice having a raised surface to paint...

I ordered a pair of Venoms last Monday from Gifts for Geeks and they haven't been so much as dispatched yet. A little bit concerned as to what I'll do for Saturday if they don't show up, but since I'm running it I can always just reduce the points to 1000 (although the Trueborn will have to footslog, which is a terrible idea).

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I know you love looking at pictures of grey plastic. Stay with me, I'll put up painted models and battle reports soon enough!

Midnight

EDIT: Eurgh, that's a bad picture. Sorry. Too much shadow, and the angle makes the gunner look very, erm... 'top heavy'. I've noticed that with a couple of the sculpts - I had issues getting some of the Splinter Rifles onto the female torsos as the arms are held quite tightly to the chest even on the male Kabalites. Some of the Wyches (and indeed Warriors) therefore have female heads on the 'male' torsos, simply because I think it's highly unrealistic that an entire raiding force of Dark Eldar would be so well endowed (they're warrior elves, not pornstars). I usually wouldn't complain, but when it gets to the stage that it's a hindrance to modelling, I'd rather have dudes if GW can't get it right (at the same time, I'm loath to start filing or converting).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pictures taken in Low Commorragh. Based most of a squad, nearly finished painting said squad.

Ordered a Ravager following my losing streak yesterday. To be fair, I *was* against Necrons twice with double Annihilation Barges, and I was against Eldar with Wave Serpents, and it was my first day of playing the army (the lone win was a rather spectacular tabling against Tyranids, awesomely enough - I think every unit got at least one Pain Token, with Sliscus' unit getting to 4 and only the Reavers actually dying).

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

What was noise?
Ze sound of *progress*, my friend!

























This Raider's pretty much done - needs the sail bit finishing, the Dark Lance, a little more highlighting on the plates and a washes on the metal.

















And the Razorwing.

Midnight


----------



## Dildozer (Sep 27, 2013)

hey there mossy toes your avatar looks like Bohannan from hell on wheels!!! to that end im going to start calling you boss man Bohannan.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful work on the razorwing and raider Midnight. Loving that scheme.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks! I've painted a few more Deathwing as a reward for all the edge highlighting, I'd forgotten how nice it is to layer some great bit areas of armour!

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Kabal grows! I'm seeing a distinctly airborne theme...









Finished one of the Kabalite Warrior units - Blasters will be done in Brazen Brass (I still have a full pot!) to make them a little more special and so I can notice where they are in units and don't put them out front or something equally silly.









Incubi WIP - the one in front is finished, one has the lacquer started, the others are just white masks at the moment.









And work begins on the Venoms. Gunners are being kept seperate while painting, I've got some black spray on the way to finish them up and spray the other Razorwing, Kabalites, Raider and Ravager (the Ravager, while looking sprayed, was done with about half the amount of paint it needed and it looks abominable close up).

Pictures are a little higher quality, all my hobby stuff has been moved into a much nicer, lighter, colder room.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Black Spray arrives, Ravager is begun in earnest, everything is undercoated. Progress! :victory:

















I'm painting Darklight weapons in Brazen Brass to differentiate them at a glance, and to add a little more colour to the army. As such, I've repainted the Dark Lance on the Raider as to make it match the Dark Lances on the Ravager (which still need the metal sections painted, and is a way from completion, of course).

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

And that means darker days; smaller time window for photography! 

















Incubi are almost completely done - pick out the red and metallic details, paint the script/handles of the Klaives, drybrush bases.

















Metallics done on the Ravager - just need to do the sails/gems in red, and the crew.









Venom in the same state - just needs red details picked out and the crew member.

Midnight


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The white helmets on the Incubi look really good. I can't help but think though the blades are a bit plain. Have you considered an oil wash of some tip just to make them ping a bit? As always your edge highlighting makes me so envious!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent work as always.



Jacobite said:


> I can't help but think though the blades are a bit plain. Have you considered an oil wash of some tip just to make them ping a bit?


I agree. Maybe a wash of a colour that you don't have on the model, like blue or purple?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Blue washes sound excellent, it's cold and kind of similar to the green.

Thanks for the advice, gentlemen.

I'm thinking of a different colour for the Wych Cult units (Wyches, Reavers, and Beastmasters). I thought I might use a light, cold blue, but not so sure. They'd tie in better in green, and they're sufficiently different with all the flesh areas (which are themselves light - Rakarth Flesh with Ogryn Flesh wash and then Rakarth Flesh again for the highlight) that I might not need a different colour scheme.

Midnight


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Blue works well for all power weapons I think however if you are going to go with blue highlights on Wych units I would go a different power weapon color. However I do feel that green would work better on the Wych Cult units, as you say the amount of flesh makes them different already and you could make them even more different by giving them tats or war paint (or going crazy with blood splatter).


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like the Razorwing. keep it coming MidnightSun!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Blue works well for all power weapons I think however if you are going to go with blue highlights on Wych units I would go a different power weapon color. However I do feel that green would work better on the Wych Cult units, as you say the amount of flesh makes them different already and you could make them even more different by giving them tats or war paint (or going crazy with blood splatter).


I think I'll do green Wyches, same as the Kabalite units. The Incubi do actually have a blue and a black wash, but the picture is pretty awful.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Behold, 25pts less Archon!









Also, one of his horns fell off and it was a bitch to repair, there's a very obvious edge where the two pieces meet. Would a scalpel be able to shave it off, do you think?









Incubi are finished. Details picked out in red, swords have a black wash and the script picked out in white.









And the second Venom is almost done.

Finally, nothing is in grey plastic any more - everything has at least been sprayed. Another Raider has had the green edging done, so plain sailing to do the metallics, sail and crew. One more Raider and another Razorwing and then I've done all the green edging for my vehicles! Still 25 infantrymen, but that's for another night.

Going to Warhammer World tomorrow for a game against Space Wolves, which will be a fairly new experience - I've fought them a couple of times with my Dark Angels, but the Dark Eldar have never fought them. It's kind of a shame - I was half hoping to fight my friend's Chaos as I would try a much more aggressive playstyle when I've been losing from playing too defensively, trying to whittle him down at range when he's a lot better at that than I am with even just a solitary two Blastmasters versus 1500pts of Dark Eldar.

Midnight

EDIT: Lost to Space Wolves, in a major way. Lost to CSM, in a major way. But also cleaned the fucking table, no questions asked with said CSM in another game, so it's all good.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Resprayed the army black.

Am I mad? Possibly.

But the Kabal of the Black Heart colour scheme is _so cool!_









Archon is not really changed so much - I don't know which bit I would paint Brazen Brass, so I've just kind of left him in the oh-so-bright I use on the vehicles. There's a darker version for infantry which I'll go over him in at some point.









The first model I painted in the new scheme was a Raider (start small!). I think the edging is particularly nice.

























Reaver Jetbikes are started upon:









And suddenly Wracks!









Midnight

EDIT: And a quick picture of the game I won:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

New scheme is looking good! How much more work is it? I notice the highlights are much brighter.

Beginnings of the wracks look great as well. Is that a purple wash over the skin?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Surprisingly, it's less work to do - rather than edge highlight in Caliban Green, then do the whole thing again with Warpstone Glow, it's simply a very extreme highlight of 50/50 Warpstone Glow and Ice Blue. You can pretty much just run the edge of the brush along the edges rather than painstakingly line it all by hand.

Wracks are Rakarth Flesh, then a 50/50 Ogryn Flesh/Leviathan Purple wash. This will then be overbrushed with Fortress Grey - I copied the method from the White Dwarf article on painting Dreadfleet when they painted the Skabrus in it's dead, necrotic-flesh colours. I've since used it on a Helbrute to great effect.

Midnight


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, you improved the general outlook, I think because you suffered less when painting? 
But, of course you are mad. silly question.
So you just have a single highlight on the black? unbelievable!
And good to hear you won the battle!
Yesterday i've lost one and draw another, with my poor cabal...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> And good to hear you won the battle!
> Yesterday i've lost one and draw another, with my poor cabal...


Well I won THAT one - you see the empty ruin in front of my Aegis Line? It used to be full of Noise Marines, but I took them apart in one shooting phase which pretty much won me the game alongside my opponent's poor use of his Obliterators, my lucky Warlord Trait of Divide to Conquer staving off his Heldrake until turn 4, and some strategically Immobilised vehicles.

The other games, a combination of Blastmasters, Heldrakes and Obliterstors took me apart, or an impregnable objective covered in Guardsmen, Grey Hunters and Long Fangs while Lone Wolves and yet more Grey Hunters ran amok. Incidentally, that game was the second time I've lost my Archon to Overwatch. I've been instagibbed by a single Snap Shotting Plasma Gun on both of the miserable occasions such a situation has arisen.

Midnight


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, the joy of instagibbing overwatch. Mine died the same way, but from an autocannon, failing his first and only Shadowfield save. How pleasant. :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*Eureka!*

I have discovered the secrets of painting the Black Heart Kabal!

















Using Tin Bitz instead of Brazen Brass really brings the colour scheme to life. Love it.

















More beautiful vehicles. The Dark Eldar models are _so nice_.

















Second layer on Wrack skin.

Midnight


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

A+ looking great. Love the wrack!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Baron Sathonyx. Currently residing in a unit of 9 Hellions, 5 more in the post.

I am *never* sculpting big hair again.

Midnight


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Good job on the hair, thoug


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks fraking awesome! I feel your pain about sculpting stuff.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Took me ages to get it right, but I'm pretty happy in how it turned out. Just need his enhanced Skyboard accoutrements (I'm planning the attitude thrusters from the Ravager kit - the ones you get like eight of that don't really fit anywhere), and the various accessories he carries such as the crystal bones and maybe some decoration the the Skyboard 'wings'.

Rep for anyone who knows where his outflung hand comes from :victory:

Midnight


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent GS skills. The hair looks great. 

I always wondered why none of the mini sculptors never took it on themselves to do the baron. I know there's loads of options on the sprue to do it yourself, but to me he's one of the coolest characters in the codex.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Agreed - I think that Jes Goodwin is missing out by not doing the Dark Eldar special characters. GW would have made a killing off of Duke Sliscus in 5th, and to only a slightly lesser degree in 6th.

Baron Sathonyx is totally the best character in the book, in concept, art and rules. Duke, Baron, Vect, Malys. They're the ones I would most like to see. Drazhar, Lelith, Kherudruakh, Rakarth - they're pretty cool but not a patch on the Kabalite (as a general term - Archon-based would be more accurate) characters. The Baron is fantastic; a dot over 100pts to make Hellioms troops, give his unit Stealth, Skilled Rider, offensive/defensive grenades and rerollable Hit and Run, +1 to go first, and having a Shadowfield for limited tanking capacity, alongside his not-ignorable Combat Drugged statline of Str7 5-attack goodness on the charge means he's usually my go-to since I have nowhere I can usefully put a Haemonculus or Archon.

Midnight


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Loved the highlighting on the raiders and razorwing, i envy your skills! 
The baron conversion looks awesome can't wait to see it painted


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

This log is inspiring. Together with Skari, you'll move me on to Dark Eldar next Midnight!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I actually did something!









































And how it looks applied to a vehicle:









Full steam ahead!

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Some work on a Venom.

I've reached a conundrum for the pilots/riders with the blank faceplates. I have three choices;




























Maybe do a couple of each?

Midnight


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> View attachment 959940530
> 
> 
> View attachment 959940531
> ...


Personally I'd do a series of runes on the helmets (DE script like) but I think no.3 is the best if streamlined into eldar skull shape.

Leth


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The edging on your Kabalites armour is excellent. Great project log.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> I've reached a conundrum for the pilots/riders with the blank faceplates. I have three choices;


If in doubt, Venom.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> If in doubt, Venom.


Well the main source of blank face plates are the Razorwing and Venom pilots, so I can have yo dawgs, I heard you liked Venoms, so I put Venom in yo Venom so you can symbiote while you symbiote.

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

What? What? My god, something is _actually_, *factually* finished! Like, with bases and everything!









This guy, unfortunately, has had his base painted a couple of times so it's got that very flat, thick-paint looking texture. Should be the only one in the army though 

































Dryad Bark basecoat, Eldar Flesh drybrush, Steel Legion Drab around the rims. Standard stuff. Got a box of that dead grass stuff to put on it too 









Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Got pretty much all the skimmer/flyer bases painted now. Should start applying flock soon. Another Kabalite Warrior's been finished, bringing me to nearly a full unit done, and I'm really liking the colour scheme. Far more than the old one.

































I really dig the ball and socket bases. They don't snap inside the model, which used to be such a bloody pain, and they're surprisingly dynamic. Vehicles look cooler when they're on MASSIVE TILTS.

Midnight


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I picked up some Woodland Scenics grass and think it would go well with the muddy forest theme I have for my Guardsmen, how do you properly apply it? I agree with the ball and socket bases, those look very nice!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got GW Dead Grass, just apply some little blobs of PVA and stick it down. Make sure it's in small dabs though, otherwise they end up looking like they're standing on a meadow or something suitably un-grimdark.

Midnight


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Question regarding your painting technique. How do you handle the eyes on your Kabalites? I can't seem to get a realistic appearance for mine. I'm thinking about trying simply running a thin line, maybe a slight raise in the centre of the line, of yellow across the top of the eye on my next batch of Kabalites and see how that turns out.


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sadly, most of them are just flat Warpstone Glow, with Ice Blue dots on the 'tear duct' for the really special ones.

Midnight


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Sadly, most of them are just flat Warpstone Glow, with Ice Blue dots on the 'tear duct' for the really special ones.


Simple is good. Very good, looking at your models!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Simple is good. Very good, looking at your models!


:blush:

Midnight


----------

